# Direct Tv??



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

they sure offer a lot of HD channels....80+ compared to Charter's 25 or so.....
I would appreciate Input! Also, can you take it with you when you take the Outback?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have it, we love it and yes, you can take it with you!


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

We have it and it's okay. We miss some of the things on cable. I think we may go back to cable after our contract and that is one downside is a contract. Some others are that the rate was similar but if you want a service contract it's extra. Cable they just roll in the fees which you think would be bad but the rates are comprable at least for us. We had a lightning strike hit close and I think messed up a couple of boxes. They wanted something like $75 to just come out and look at the boxes. No thanks. Cable came out anytime for anything and it was fixed. We don't have an HDTV yet so I have no thoughts on that. Good luck in the decision. I can say that they do answer the toll free number very well and are very friendly. Sometimes Time Warner was hard to get through.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We have directTV at home and you can get DirectTV to GO


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have had DirecTV for years, and are very happy with it. You can take it with you in the Outback, but from what I understand about it, setting up the HDTV dishes is best left to the pros. I did our non-HD dish, and it was a breeze, but the HD alignment is much more involved.

Just recently, we have gained the option of FIOS fiber optic television service (already have the phone and internet on FIOS), and for the first time I am tempted to drop the DirecTV. I still have some research to do, but the FIOS feature set looks pretty sweet, and the price may be a bit better.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> We have had DirecTV for years, and are very happy with it. You can take it with you in the Outback, but from what I understand about it, setting up the HDTV dishes is best left to the pros. I did our non-HD dish, and it was a breeze, but the HD alignment is much more involved.
> 
> Just recently, we have gained the option of FIOS fiber optic television service (already have the phone and internet on FIOS), and for the first time I am tempted to drop the DirecTV. I still have some research to do, but the FIOS feature set looks pretty sweet, and the price may be a bit better.
> 
> ...


Do it Doug...I've heard GREAT things about FIOS TV from my buddy that has it.


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

OK, I'm thinking of getting Directv also, what is FIOS?

Thanks

Ron W.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> We have directTV at home and you can get DirectTV to GO


can I borrow $999?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rjsurfer said:


> OK, I'm thinking of getting Directv also, what is FIOS?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ron W.


FIOS? gosh, something else to stuff in my head to try to comprehend! what is it?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

FIOS (Verizon) is a very high speed fiber optic cable installation. At this point it's availability is EXTRMELEY limited, as it requires running new fiber optic cable to your house. In my neigborhood, it took them a good two months to get it in the ground... and there are a lot of neighborhoods out there to do!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> FIOS (Verizon) is a very high speed fiber optic cable installation. At this point it's availability is EXTRMELEY limited, as it requires running new fiber optic cable to your house. In my neigborhood, it took them a good two months to get it in the ground... and there are a lot of neighborhoods out there to do!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Have DirecTV and love it, take it with us everywhere, Dish on the other hand yes you can take it with you but you are supposed to pay a RV waiver or something like that.

FIOS, interesting are they taking fiber to the home or node as it's called here, fiber to the main feed cross box and then copper to the house? If copper to the house I'd wait and let a few neighbors try it first, any moisture, bridge tap or blemish even temperature change on a copper pair cable and you just lost your picture quality, sure your phone and internet will work but TV picture will diminish severely. A few neighborhoods were built with fiber to the house around here but that is very limited due to cost and the local phone company can not sell dial tone in them.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We've had directv for about 5 years and it's been great.

I switched from cable to satellite when the new york yankees and cablevision got into it about cablevision charging extra for subscribers to receive the yankees' new sports network channel. The only way we could get the yankee games was via satellite, cable lost a lot of subscribers that year although they finally worked it out.

FIOS just became available in our neighborhood. We'll be switching to it some point as everyone I've talked to that has it thinks it's great.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

FiOS can achieve data speeds of 100mbps....which is VERY fast.

Their TV service is new...but they offer a ton of HD shows and a more On Demand content then anyone else.

http://www22.verizon.com/content/fiostv

..no I don't work for them...have stock in them. I just love technology.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> FiOS can achieve data speeds of 100mbps....which is VERY fast.
> 
> Their TV service is new...but they offer a ton of HD shows and a more On Demand content then anyone else.
> 
> ...


That answers my question if they offer 100mbps, it's not on copper, fiber to the house.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> FIOS, interesting are they taking fiber to the home or node as it's called here, fiber to the main feed cross box and then copper to the house?


The FIOS is fiber all the way to the house. I regularly see 10.5-11.0 mbps on the computer, sometimes hitting 13.0 mbps and higher. And this is with CAT5 to a gateway, and WiFi from there to the computer. For some reason, I consistently see higher speeds at the Mac than the PC (Not an Apple plug, just an observation).

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> FIOS, interesting are they taking fiber to the home or node as it's called here, fiber to the main feed cross box and then copper to the house?


The FIOS is fiber all the way to the house. I regularly see 10.5-11.0 mbps on the computer, sometimes hitting 13.0 mbps and higher. And this is with CAT5 to a gateway, and WiFi from there to the computer. For some reason, I consistently see higher speeds at the Mac than the PC (Not an Apple plug, just an observation).

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

13mb is nice....remember the 1200kbs modems?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

This topic has snowballed into FIOS sorry Doxie









but why in a fiber environment would your download speeds very from 10.5 to 13mbps, faster in a MAC, new vs old computer, are these speeds from an Internet speed test site or your ISP? If from an Internet site that's the variable (multiple people on the internet or testing at the same time) congestion rerouting etc, if your setup is like our DSL connection you can log into the modem and visually see your up and down speeds, these are speeds provisioned from your provider (assuming Verizon in your case) until you get into the internet (the environment they cannot control), you can't say momandpop.com have high speed connection for their uploads so your provider can not guarantee your download speeds. There should be no traffic concerns like cable when the neighbors are online and downloading your speeds drop. Yes I understand the fiber to the house will feed into a main trunk line backbone back to the central office to the ATM or Ethernet switch to the ISP then cloud but fiber is so fast I can't figure the speed drop unless it's a dslreports.com test, worthless IMO

Again sorry for the hijack.

Bill.


----------

